# San Diego EMT-B Protocols



## jonathanrs89 (Mar 19, 2012)

Any tips on how to study these protocols or which ones are the ones you get tested the most. I have an interview this week. And theyre testing on protocols 12 of them. I have no Idea which ones to study, ultimately I need to know all of them but which ones should be the first ones any suggestions?


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 19, 2012)

You should have been studying them while in school and while waiting for an interview. 

I go through and write each one out on a whiteboard a few times, then move on to the next one.  

As for what to study, you should know everything from front to back, from SO during comm failure to the trauma decision tree.


----------



## kravturtle (Mar 19, 2012)

I was asked about applying restraints and transporting with pre-existing medical interventions.


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Mar 19, 2012)

yeah, I have studied some of them, but when I did my course last fall semester the teacher said to not look at any of those until we had taken the nremt because they would confuse us. I guess writing them down just like skills sheets and acronyms. thanks guys


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah writing them down works for me. If you have a buddy who can help quiz you, that might be worth a shot


----------



## exodus (Mar 19, 2012)

Here you go: 

Consider ALS;
Administer O2 PRN; 
Assist Ventilation PRN;
Provide CPR PRN;

Pretty much it for SD BLS


----------



## RESQGUY (Mar 19, 2012)

What company are you interviewing at? People could help out a little more based off of that. If you don't mind saying, that is. Also, saying "all of them" is kind of unrealist for a new EMT. Most companies will have a training period in the beginning and ongoing through your first few weeks.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 20, 2012)

RESQGUY said:


> What company are you interviewing at? People could help out a little more based off of that. If you don't mind saying, that is. Also, saying "all of them" is kind of unrealist for a new EMT. Most companies will have a training period in the beginning and ongoing through your first few weeks.



Why is it unrealistic to need to know your protocols? Especially for BLS, where they're pretty much as exodus outlined above. 

Also you give BLS outfits around here too much credit, I'm surprised when I see a company with more than a couple days of training.


----------



## RESQGUY (Mar 20, 2012)

Adamjh3

So as a Emt fresh outta school you should know all the BLS protocols? Nope, I don't buy it. I have worked for a couple BLS compines, and there was a training process in effect.


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am getting interviewed at Xtreme Care in San Diego. I took the AMR test and IMO it was hard, perhaps because I have been focusing in my fire science classes and academy, and had not reviewed the EMT material.


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Mar 20, 2012)

they said they're testing me on 12 protocols. I know most are:secure airway, o2 and/or ventilate prn, consider als, is that how it works when you get tested?

Do you get tested as for example what is protocol s-124? or do they ask what do you do for a chemical burn? 

All of a sudden I feel like I do not know anything, since I do not know how the testing on protocols work.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 20, 2012)

RESQGUY said:


> Adamjh3
> 
> So as a Emt fresh outta school you should know all the BLS protocols? Nope, I don't buy it. I have worked for a couple BLS compines, and there was a training process in effect.



Why not? Give me a valid reason why you should not know your protocols out of school. As a medic student you should know you're expected to learn all your ALS protocols before you get to your field time. Why should it be any different for EMTs?

It not happening doesn't mean it shouldn't happen.

I also have worked and currently work  for a couple BLS companies, and looking at the majority of my co-workers it's quite evident the training is less than adequate, at best


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 20, 2012)

jonathanrs89 said:


> they said they're testing me on 12 protocols. I know most are:secure airway, o2 and/or ventilate prn, consider als, is that how it works when you get tested?
> 
> Do you get tested as for example what is protocol s-124? or do they ask what do you do for a chemical burn?
> 
> All of a sudden I feel like I do not know anything, since I do not know how the testing on protocols work.



They will likely ask you "see this, do...?" Questions. A buddy of mine recently went through Xtreme's interview process, let me talk to him to see what I can dig up for you


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you, that eases up my mind a little since if I can picture it in my mind I have a better idea of what to do. That was my impression too, my instructor told me to start also learning my als meds and protocols as well as ekg readings if I wanted paramedic school to be a little less hard for me. Thank you very much.


----------



## adamjh3 (Mar 20, 2012)

jonathanrs89 said:


> Thank you, that eases up my mind a little since if I can picture it in my mind I have a better idea of what to do. That was my impression too, my instructor told me to start also learning my als meds and protocols as well as ekg readings if I wanted paramedic school to be a little less hard for me. Thank you very much.



For EKGs Dr. Dubin's Rapid Interpretation of EKGs is a good primer. Focus on your BLS stuff right now, don't forget all the good stuff at the back of the book.


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks, I think that is the one I bought for EKG. It is sort of coming all back to me now. I'll see how the interview goes this week.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 20, 2012)

I would bet beyond "see this, what do you do?" type of questions they would be pretty straight forward. Chest pain, respiratory distress, c-spine, allergic rxn, stuff like that. They might throw an obscure one in there but I doubt it.


----------



## RESQGUY (Mar 20, 2012)

> Why not? Give me a valid reason why you should not know your protocols out of school. As a medic student you should know you're expected to learn all your ALS protocols before you get to your field time. Why should it be any different for EMTs?
> 
> It not happening doesn't mean it shouldn't happen.
> 
> I also have worked and currently work for a couple BLS companies, and looking at the majority of my co-workers it's quite evident the training is less than adequate, at best



I think it is important to know your protocols. However, What EMT students and Medic interns are expected to know prior to hitting the field is night/day. 

 As far as the OP question I would say learn the 12 things they told you about. Also, 
Types of fluids we can TX, also Pre existing medical interventions. 
Base hosp contact criteria. 
Base's and Trauma ctrs. 
Our sys BP for NTG vs Nr 
And, just some general interview questions. Have squared away interview attire. Be honest and GOOD LUCK MAN !!


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Mar 21, 2012)

I got the Job, I am so excited, my orientation is on monday. One step closer to paramedic school.


----------



## martor (Jun 19, 2012)

*Xtreme Care*

So is Xtreme Care good or bad? So far I have heard it both ways. I have an interview this week. Heard there is a 12 question quiz multiple choice.


----------



## Shaqspeare (Jul 3, 2012)

martor said:


> So is Xtreme Care good or bad? So far I have heard it both ways. I have an interview this week. Heard there is a 12 question quiz multiple choice.



I personally know three people who used to work there, and they all claim that it is a horrible company to work for. You have to take what people say about their employers with a grain of salt in this field, but there _was_ a mass exodus from the company a few months ago, so take that as you will. 

I've also heard of number of bad things about them from facility staff members and former patients of theirs, but again, grain of salt.


----------



## martor (Jul 3, 2012)

Shaqspeare said:


> I personally know three people who used to work there, and they all claim that it is a horrible company to work for. You have to take what people say about their employers with a grain of salt in this field, but there _was_ a mass exodus from the company a few months ago, so take that as you will.
> 
> I've also heard of number of bad things about them from facility staff members and former patients of theirs, but again, grain of salt.



I will say from personal experience now that Xtreme Care is a decent company.
You get to work with a full range of personalities. Good BLS start. Fairly new company so they are hiring.


----------

